# First Real Fatties (+ABTs +Onion Rings) w/Pics



## jehoric (Dec 6, 2009)

I did a Fatty in July, but due to the circumstances (I was also doing a brisket, going to my ex's birthday party that was an hour away and hosting a party of my own) I never took pictures and it was tough to roll it, so I deemed it a failure. Shortly after, house flooded and no more smoking for me.

Then I went off to school and just bought my own smoker. I decided to try Fatties again because for about 3 bucks I have dinner for a couple days (or feed the roommate, IE get out of dishes =P)... that's pretty appealing to a broke college student.

One (Jim Deans Maple) was filled with 4 cheeses (some cheap mix I bought at Fred Meyers), curry powder, black pepper, and onion salt. The other (JD Sage) was filled with the cheese mix, onions, black pepper, and red pepper flakes (I'm addicted to pepper). Not sure which is which. Both were wrapped in bacon (ran out and didn't trust myself to weave properly) and smoked over apple wood.








Sorry, they're all iPhone pictures, low quality. Hopefully y'all catch the smoke ring though, I wasn't expecting that on a fatty!

The ABTs were filled with cream cheese and leftover pulled pork, then wrapped in bacon. I need a chili holder!







Lastly, I did some onion rings... These were pretty darn tasty, but quite a bit of work. Took a little while to get the hang of it, but I'd do these again if I had the time and the craving.







I was pretty happy with all of them. The Fatties were a big success, except my roommate was too hungover to actually eat and my appetite was blunted somewhat by all the ABTs and Onion Rings I scarfed down before I pulled the Fatties out. Leftovers for days, though!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

Great job!
One thing I love with fatties is to take a slice, toss it in a hot pan and sear both sides then onto a biscuit with some eggs and a slice of cheese and you have a delicious sandwich that would slap around anything you could buy at ANY fast food type breakfast place.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

The cool thing about the roomie being hung over and not wanting any....more for you for leftover!  Nice job.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

It all looks good...


----------



## benjaminr (Dec 7, 2009)

Having a roommate who doesnt eat left overs is also a big plus in the long run.

Good lookin grub.


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

lookin pretty tastey..


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 7, 2009)

Get rid of the roommate and..........it's all yours!  LOL


----------

